# ShopWorks question; Production Spec



## SandlotSports (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi all, sorry if this is not the correct place to post this.

The company I work for uses the order management software ShopWorks, I have had a consistent issue with this program though.

When I go to print off the "Production Specs by Loc" Shopworks will only print off the first 50 line items per design. Once it gets the the 50th line item it cuts off when there could still be another 30+ lines of items that get that same design.

It is starting to become a major pain when we get these orders with a lot of one off items in 5 garment colors each causing a lot of item lines.

If anyone knows of a way to get ShopWorks to print off all the line items for the specific design not just the first 50 line items I would be greatful for any feed back.

Thanks,
Ben B.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What did shopworks say when you asked them about it?


----------



## SandlotSports (Nov 28, 2016)

splathead said:


> What did shopworks say when you asked them about it?


When I had called ShopWorks asking about it, the customer service rep said that it is an issue with FileMaker Pro not their program, it could only display 50 line items.

But yet the Work Orders can print out with all the line items.

I was hoping to see if anyone else has this same issue. Making sure that we are not the only company this is happening to.

Ben B.


----------



## ShopWorks (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Ben,

Jay from ShopWorks here. There are indeed limitations to how many lines we can print but we are working on a way to increase this number in the next version...specifically as it applies to the form that you are inquiring about. Also in other areas of OnSite as well. Hope this helps. In the future please email [email protected] with any support related questions!


----------

